# Moar Wallaby.



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I love this boy!









That face.









Arguably his favorite place ever.









Grazing on the new grass poking up.


















...Auto focus is not my friend. It was bright out.









Tongue action.









He's doing "place" in this photo [aka "go to bed"]. This is my favorite pic of him everrr.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh he is just adorable! I love his serious look on the last photo.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is so very beautiful! Such a great coat, and you can tell even in the photos he has a great personality.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Gosh he is so cute! I always love seeing pics of him!!!! He is totally my type of dog!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

He's so handsome!! I love his eyes, very pretty!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

He is SUCH a sweet-faced, soft-looking little cutie! I can see why you couldn't resist him. His little ears!!


----------

